# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Международный онлайн-конкурс мастеров праздника "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012"

## MAGISTRA

*ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества"

Международный проект " EVENT INKU-FEST "АРТ-МАГИСТРАЛЬ"

в рамках III Международного  профессионального  конкурса
 специалистов праздничной индустрии и работников культуры
  "Золотой Микрофон -2013"
*[IMG]http://s9.******info/d786fc24b39e44d24e99679de59a3e38.gif[/IMG]
*с 20 октября по  20 ноября * 

*Приглашает  мастеров праздника принять участие 
 в  Международном онлайн конкурсе (Iтур Virtu-real МПК "Золотой Микрофон" )* 

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ IN-KU FEST -2012"*[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Жюри конкурса и оргкомитет:* 

1.* Марина Зайкина* - Председатель жюри.Президент ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества", международный координатор проекта "Арт-Магистраль";
2.*Татьяна Гуревич* - Руководитель праздничной компании SIA “Svētku akadēmija”,педагог Online Academy IN-KU
3.*Ирина Егорова* -Директор Районной централизованной клубной системы и Дома культуры
4.*Инесса Богинская* - Полномочный представитель МОД "ИН-КУ" в Казахстане, организатор Международного слета работников праздничной индустрии "Петропавловский  Той"
5.* Независимые члены Жюри Конкурса* (Фамилия и Имя будут озвучены ) - представители МОД ИН-КУ
6. *Марина Голик* - руководитель   проекта "Арт-Магистраль" МПК "Золотой Микрофон",Полномочный представитель МОД "ИН-КУ" в СКФО,*куратор* онлайн конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012" 

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Конкурсные номинации:*

•    *Универсальная  игровая программа* - (количество и возраст участников не 
        ограничиваются, продолжительность показа до 15 минут);

•    *Поздравление Деда  Мороза и Снегурочки на дому* – до 15 минут

•    *Сценарий новогодней программы, номеров* (тематика и возрастная категория на выбор участника или  связана с  символикой
        наступающего 2013 года – сценарий детской программы, поздравление Д.М. и Снегурочки на дому,
        корпоративный праздник, шоу-программы итд)

•    *Новогодний анимационный танец*  (до 3 минут)

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Требования к конкурсантам и критерии оценки:* 

•    интересные приемы активизации аудитории и умение использовать их в аудитории;
•    использование в программах  новогодних традиции, обычаев и обрядов; 
•    универсальность программы (для ведущих праздничных мероприятий);
•    оригинальностью идеи и творческого замысла;
•    грамотная  драматургическая основа материала соответствующее художественное, 
        музыкальное и техническое оформление представлений в контексте всего замысла;
•    костюмы, реквизит и другие вспомогательные средства должны иметь художественно-
        образное решение и быть аккуратно выполненными;
•    оригинальное режиссерское решение;
•    написанный и оформленный сценарий;
•    для анимационных танцев – интересное решение, движения должны легко исполняться 
       участниками, музыкальный материал;

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*
1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на видеосервер youtube или vimeo  и дает ссылку на него в теме, специально предназначенной для этого.
Видео должно быть не дольше 15 минут, хорошего качества, с четким звуком и картинкой и не старше 2010 года.

2.  Видео, фотографии  и сценарные материалы выставляются  строго в срок с 20 октября 08:00 по 20 ноября 24:00 в теме соответствующей номинации с указанием: названия и темы программы,возрастной категории, полного имени участника, или название организации (агентства),город. По окончании этого срока все загруженные видео оцениваться жюри НЕ БУДУТ.

3. В период с 20 ноября по 01 декабря  жюри конкурса просматривает все номера выставляет оценки по 10 бальной системе, объявляя победителей в каждой номинации.



*По результатам конкурса определяется победитель, получающий
Гран-при  I тура конкурса VIRTU-real «Новогодний IINKU-FEST -2012»
III Международного конкурса мастеров праздника «Золотой Микрофон»
В каждой номинации определяются лауреаты и дипломанты I, II и III степеней, которые награждаются дипломами и грамотами  EVENT IINKU-FEST «Арт-Магистраль»    Всем участникам фестиваля вручаются памятные дипломы
*

*Главный приз обладателю  новогоднего «Гран-При» - * *Сертификат на бесплатное участие** 
в EVENT INKU-FEST «Арт-Магистраль» в Сочи с 21по 25 января.
Вручение статуэтки  и диплома победителя  финалисту I тура виртуального конкурса «Золотой Микрофон"  на церемонии закрытия фестиваля 24 января 2012 года*

----------


## Лорик

> [CENTER][COLOR=#000080][B]
> 2.  Видео, фотографии  и сценарные материалы выставляются  строго в срок с 20 октября 08:00 по 20 ноября 24:00 в теме соответствующей номинации


Где это?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Лорик,это здесь, в этой теме. Но пока мы собираем заявки, так,что пишите в ЛС о своем желании участвовать.  Остается мало времени,друзья, спешите!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги! По многочисленным просьбам  в конкурс введены номинации:

*"Новогодний праздник в детском саду"

" Новогодние школьные праздники"* 

Приглашаем форумчан к участию!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Коллеги! Осталось мало времени! Ждем вас - ждем! Желающие участники - отпишитесь!!!!

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Ааааа, последний день! Ответьте кто-нибудь!!!!Куда материалы высылать. Если есть только сценарии без видео и фото, можно участвовать????

----------


## Леди N

хотела выставить здесь заявку....извините, побежала искать личгую почту

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Может продлите сроки, уважаемые организаторы? Сценарий у меня тоже готовый, но вот хотелось бы снять видео, а это зависит от нескольких факторов.

----------


## Нина Лаптева

А куда организаторы потерялись? :Meeting:  Ни на личные сообщения, ни в теме не отвечают. А сегодня уже последний день, вернее уже вечер((((((

----------


## Лорик

Девочки, попробуйте отправить сценарии Марине в личку. Я так и сделала только что.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги и участники конкурса! 
Все участники на месте, заявки приняты и на момент завершения конкурса мы имеем три номинанта - три заявки. Отсюда не открывали заранее темы,чтобы они не были пустыми!
Поступают активно письма от желающих принять участие с просьбой продлить  время конкурса,в связи с тем, что ранее материалы (видео,сценарии итд) отсутствовали, и сейчас на этот вопрос обращено внимание и идет подготовка.
Мы приняли решение продлить сроки конкурса. И надеемся,что  конкурс станет активным и традиционным.
_________________
Темы -номинации открываем. Теперь можно будет лично опубликовать конкурсные работы.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Коллеги!
По существующим заявкам открыты конкурсные темы:
*
Номинация"Сценарий новогодней программы"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4511025
*

Номинация "Новогодний праздник в детском саду"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4511033

*Номинация "Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на дому*"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4511072

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!! 
Для открытия конкурсных тем необходимо в данной теме ЗАПИСАТЬСЯ на УЧАСТИЕ!!! Конкурс оценивается в случае наличия кворума - более 5 творческих работ!!*

----------


## MAGISTRA

Форумчане!  НЕ стесняйтесь, задавайте вопросы здесь, в этой теме!

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Марина! До какого дня продлён конкурс?

----------


## Таня Л

Марина, привет. А универсальную игровую программу в номинацию не внесли? Зря с видео страдала  :Tu:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Таня, зачем паника, написали,что остальные темы при наличии заявки - открываем)))) 
Дата закрытия конкурса пока открыта. Для того,чтобы конкурс состоялся необходимо не менее 5 конкурсных работ в каждой номинации. Думаю,что до 10 декабря не ранее.

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Если до 10 декабря, то какой тогда будет приз?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Нина, призовая часть конкурса остается без изменений. Нам очень бы хотелось,чтобы участников было значительно больше. Посмотрите,какой в этом году получится конкурс у хореографов. Думаю.что и наш конкурс наберет силу,станет популярным. Первый раз всегда сложно,учитывая,что многие хотят принять участие,а по условиям не проходят - нет видео, нет готовых материалов. Так что ждем.  Оргкомитет и жюри внимательно смотрят за течением конкурса. 
Могу сказать  уверенно - все получится. все получат заслуженные награды! Без призов, проф.дипломов никто не останется.

----------


## Лорик

Марина, поскольку мой сценарий можно трактовать и как Сценарий новогодней программы и как Новогодний праздник в детском саду, а в последней номинации пока нет других участников, то может быть стоит отнести его к 1 номинации? Чтобы конкурс мог состояться, и чтобы я могла в нем принять участие, если стоит норма в 5 участников.

----------


## MAGISTRA

При решении жюри,конечно все будет учитыватся,не переживайте!

----------


## Лорик

Выложила свой сценарий в раздел Новогодний праздник в детском саду. Надеюсь, что в случае, если в этом разделе не будет кворума его перенесут в раздел Сценарий новогодней программы, так как по всем параметрам он подходит.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Да,конечно!

----------


## t.re

Марина, подскажите, я могу в сценарий Новогодней программы вставить конкурс, идея которого родилась у меня на этом форуме в теме "Год змеи: идеи, наброски, наработки..." про белые шарики -яйца змеи? Только он немного мною же доработан. Еще у меня в эту же программу входят конкурсы и игры, идеями которых я делилась в одной из групп по организации праздников. Все идеи мои. Или материал, который ранее где-то выставлялся членами жюри не рассматривается?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Думаю, можно, учитывая,что  идея вами проработана "под свой стиль" и эпизоде играет ключевую роль  и обязательно внизу в ссылке  указать имя автора и попросите у автора в данной ситуации разрешение на использование в конкурсной работе его материала :Smile3:

----------


## t.re

Спасибо большое за ответ! Автор идей я сама! Значит, дорабатываю на днях сценарий до конца и выставляю!!!

----------


## ЭЛИТА

Я разместила в разделе "Новогодний сценарий в детском саду" и тоже, как *Лорик*, могу надеятся, что в случае, если не будет набранно нужного колличества конкурсных работ, перенесут мой сценарий в раздел "Сценарии новогодней программы"?

----------


## ЭЛИТА

*MAGISTRA*, и ещё вопросик. Мне дискотечную не новогоднюю программу выложить в раздел "Универсальные программы"? А можно выложить не один сценарий, а два-три, например, что б в этом разделе состоялся конкурс  :Blush2: 
Достаточно мне музыку выложить, ведь движения не обязательно прописывать (это просто не реально;) ?
У меня видео некоторых танцев, конечно есть, но во-первых не всех, во-вторых не полностью засняты, а в третих качество не очень хорошее.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Да, в универсальный можно и при решении жюри все аспекты будут учитываться

----------


## svet-lana2011

Можно поучаствовать? Материал разместила в теме.

----------


## ЭЛИТА

> Да, в универсальный можно и при решении жюри все аспекты будут учитываться


Спасибо, а несколько можно? В этом случае состоится в данном разделе конкурс?

----------


## Mariia

Марина, подскажите не очень поняла с последней датой - прием материалов закончен?

----------


## Mariia

И можно ли поучаствовать если видео нет, только фото?

----------


## Таня Л

У Марины сейчас в разгаре "Новогодняя Ассамблея мастеров праздника" в Ставрополе, поэтому если сразу не ответит - не серчайте. Организовывать встречи - это очень и очень хлопотно. 
Марина, Ставрополю - огромный привет от Вольска, сердцем и душой я с вами!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Я думаю вы успеете!

----------


## Mariia

Один отправила, если разрешите, завтра еще один оформлю.

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Ждём решения жюри))))Всех с уже наступившим Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством!!!

----------


## ЭЛИТА

А конкурс вообще состоялся? А то все молчат  :Blush2:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги! Результаты будут озвучены в ближайшее время!

----------


## ЭЛИТА

> Уважаемые коллеги! Результаты будут озвучены в ближайшее время!


Результаты так и не озвучены  :Grin:  Ясно, все места уже давно поделенны, кому надо тот в курсе, а  остальные в неведении и, как говориться не до них!
Спасибо за конкурс, было очень интерессно((

----------


## Mariia

А кто-то уже в курсе, да???

----------


## Таня Л

> Результаты так и не озвучены  Ясно, все места уже давно поделенны, кому надо тот в курсе, а  остальные в неведении и, как говориться не до них!
> Спасибо за конкурс, было очень интерессно((


Девочки, дорогие, давайте будем добрее друг к другу. Никто ещё не в курсе. И, если Марина сказала, что результаты будут озвучены, они будут озвучены! Участников было недостаточно, чтобы был явный победитель, получивший Гран-При. Закончится встреча в Сочи и Марина всё озвучит. Никакие места ещё не поделены. И все материалы, выставленные на конкурс, были замечательные. Так что - "медаль" найдет своего героя :Derisive:  Удачи вам и творческих успехов. Это не последний конкурс и всё ещё будет. :Ok:

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Главный приз был - участие в Сочи на фестивале.....Поэтому все и негодуют, так как фестиваль с 21 января, а результатов нет. И даже если бы не было возможности выбрать лучшего - просто нужно было об этом сказать. Организаторы хотят, чтобы больше людей в онлайн конкурсах участвовало, но сами же подрывают доверие. (

----------


## ЭЛИТА

Нина правильно написала, что завра уже 21декабря, а мы не в курсе.
Если недостаточно участников, почему бы и не написать? Мы не маленькие, всё поймём. Тем более вопрос выше я задавала, конкур состоялся или нет? А вот так держать в неведении... К нам тоже нужно хоть малейшее уважение  :Blush2: 




> Девочки, дорогие, давайте будем добрее друг к другу.


Терпения предостаточно у всех, если б не было, давно б взорвали вопросами эту тему  :Grin:

----------


## гунька

> Так что - "медаль" найдет своего героя


Танюш, разве ж мы за медали участвовали?Или за места, или за Сочи?  Просто действительно обидно. Ну, если некогда, так надо было сразу сказать, что ж, мы, не люди, что ли? Все бы поняли. А так получается, что уважения-то к конкурсантам и нет! Без обид, но это действительно так! Я вот первый раз приняла участие, и больше при таком отношении не буду. Просто обидно. Не нужны мне никакие места, хочется простого человеческого отношения.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Дорогие наши участники!
Я,как организатор  виртуального тура понимаю ваше волнение и переживание,ведь мы держим вас в напряжении столько времени. Жюри вынесло свой вердикт,места распределены - кроме одного Гран -при виртуального конкурса.
Организуя виртуальный тур - мы рассчитывали,что в нем будут заинтересованы большее количество форумчан и во всех номинациях состоится кворум,что даст право определить главного победителя (Гран -При). Согласитесь, за  главный приз - путевку на фестиваль стоимостью 17000 рублей стоит  побороться более внимательно,это очень серьезная награда. Увы, отклика не было, кроме* участников сценарных номинаций*. Многие форумчане просили подождать до завершения всех новогодних праздников,чтобы выложить игровые программы, видеоматериалы, мы ждали до последнего и получили отказы, что и привело к тому,что мы затянули ( не по своей вине) итоги конкурса и  заставили волноваться и не доверять тех,кто рискнул выставить свои работы.
*Состоялся конкурс только в номинации сценариев* - где  уже  распределены места, где есть победители  и только вопрос о Гран -при остался открытым, учитывая вышеперечисленные  причины. И я,как автор и организатор конкурса -  приняла  решение, что именно эту номинацию определят в виртуале - да это чуть дольше заявленных сроков - но мне очень хочется,чтобы к победителю уехал "Золотой Микрофон", который с декабря ждет своего героя. Обладателя гран -при  виртуального тура определит  специальный гость - Николай Николаевич Шуть (г.Харьков)  И после этого опубликуем итоги и видеоотчет. 
Считаю,что  данное решение будет справедливым.

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Марина, вот теперь всё ясно. Решение справедливое. Мы подождём ещё и будем рады за всех, кто станет победителем! Никто долгое время не отвечал, вот мы и запаниковали))))Мы ж люди творческие, нетерпеливые)))

----------


## ЭЛИТА

Конечно! Очень справедливое решение. Нам много не надо, просто, что б не забывали о нас  :Grin: 



> Обладателя гран -при  виртуального тура определит  специальный гость - Николай Николаевич Шуть (г.Харьков)  И после этого опубликуем итоги и видеоотчет.


Круче жюри не придумать на сегодняшний момент!!! Отличное решение!



> Мы подождём ещё и будем рады за всех, кто станет победителем!


Присоединяюсь!  :Ok:

----------


## Mariia

Нина Лаптева, ЭЛИТА   :Ok: 
А еще вопрос - этот конкурс будет традиционным?
Если да, давайте вместе пообсуждаем условия. Мне сроки показались очень уж неудобными :Tu: 
Понимаю, конечное, что кто организатор - тот и правила диктует, просто если бы время было другое - мне кажется и кворум бы точно набрался...

----------


## Таня Л

> Конечно! Очень справедливое решение. Нам много не надо, просто, что б не забывали о нас 
> 
> Круче жюри не придумать на сегодняшний момент!!! Отличное решение!
> 
> Присоединяюсь!


Тоже присоединяюсь к вашим словам! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если да, давайте вместе пообсуждаем условия. Мне сроки показались очень уж неудобными


С удовольствием! Мне очень хочется, чтобы Конкурс среди ведущих был не только традиционным, но и массовым. Надеюсь, что общими усилиями мы найдем наилучший вариант проведения (согласитесь, онлайн конкурс провести сложнее, чем в реале.) 
Поэтому, предлагаю в этой теме высказаться всем, у кого есть какие-либо предложения, будем выбирать самые дельные и составлять условия участия и критерии отбора. 
Как только Марина закончит фестиваль, пришлет мне список, я сразу подготовлю Дипломы и разошлю победителям.

----------


## гунька

> что завра уже 21декабря, а мы не в курсе.


завтра уже 4 февраля..... :Derisive:  :Meeting:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*, 

Наверно забыли, что ждем...

----------


## гунька

> *гунька*, 
> 
> Наверно забыли, что ждем...


Да.....ну что ж, неприятность эту мы переживем!!!!))) хотя обидно.....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Да.....ну что ж, неприятность эту мы переживем!!!!))) хотя обидно.....


Не надо обижаться, дорогие участники!! Приходится решать очень много вопросов, но к выходным обязательно подготовлю и ваши документы! Обещаю!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

[img]http://s15.******info/3b9a5a279d8382b3d11cc0a2a7af2052.gif[/img]

Уважаемые коллеги!! Время подведения итогов конкурса.  И не сколько в прошедшем времени,сколько с надеждой на будущее!  Все замечательные мастера, которые заявили о себе в конкурсе - достойны не просто аплодисментов и наград,а признания всего форума, поддержкой в любых проявлениях и конечно отдельная благодарность за терпение и  время ожидания.   Итак, после  окончательного совета жюри конкурса, на правах организатора конкурса и руководителя Южно-Российской Академии Ивент Технологий "СФЕРА", "Международного Фестиваля Мастеров Праздника "Арт-Магистраль" озвучиваю призовой фонд и  итоги конкурса *
"Международного онлайн конкурса "НОВОГОДНИЙ IN-KU FEST -2012"*

*Призовой фонд.*
1 место - в каждой номинации "Диплом Лауреата 1 степени" + 30% скидка на участие в любом проекте (семинар,фестиваль) ЮРАИТ "СФЕРА" 
2 место - в каждой номинации "Диплом Луреата 2 степени" +  20% скидка на участие в любом проекте (семинар,фестиваль) ЮРАИТ "СФЕРА" 
3 место - в каждой номинации "Диплом Лауреата 3 степени " + 15% скидка на участие в любом проекте (семинар,фестиваль) ЮРАИТ "СФЕРА" 

"Дипломант конкурса" + 10% скидка  на на участие в любом проекте (семинар,фестиваль) ЮРАИТ "СФЕРА" 

*Гран-при и призовые места в номинации « Универсальные программы»  «Сценарии новогоднего праздника, для взрослых» - не присуждаются, в связи с отсутствием кворума*
Внимание! скидки не суммируются и действуют на один проект по выбору участника.

[img]http://s17.******info/4a394e59650bd15aa22898b45efc06fd.gif[/img]
*
Номинация "Новогодний праздник в детском саду". 
*
1 место - Талышева Евгения Николаевна  г. Архангельск – за сценарий  "Новогодние приключения Маши и Медведя"
1 место - Пономарева Марина Николаевна ,г.Тюмень за сценарий  "Как ёлочка за звездой ходила
2 место - Варавина Лариса Александровна  г. Зарафшан, Узбекистан  за  сценарий  "Отрубон - король..."

[img]http://s17.******info/4a394e59650bd15aa22898b45efc06fd.gif[/img]

*Номинация « Поздравления Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на дому"
*
1 место:  Лаптева Нина Анатольевна, г.Киров   за сценарий «Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на дому» 
2 место: Федулова Светлана Анатольевна, г.Чебоксары  за сценарий «Веселые превращения детей в МороЗаек»
3 место: Урываева Наталья Владимировна посёлок Авсюнино Орехово- Зуевского района Московской области за сценарий Новогодней  акции "Сказка в каждый дом"

[img]http://s17.******info/4a394e59650bd15aa22898b45efc06fd.gif[/img]

*Номинация "Сценарий новогодней программы".
*
1 место - Рындина Светлана Михайловна,г.Москва за сценарий   игровой программы "Школа Деда Мороза"
 2 место - Лаптева Нина Анатольевна,г.Киров за сценарий  проекта  "Новогодняя почта.Видеописьмо"

[img]http://s17.******info/4a394e59650bd15aa22898b45efc06fd.gif[/img]
*
Дипломанты Международного  онлайн конкурса  "НОВОГОДНИЙ IN-KU FEST -2012"*

1.Ступин Сергей Аркадьевич, п. Рефтинский  сценарий  интерактивного спектакля для детей «Новогодние приключения бременских музыкантов».
2.Мацегора Алла Владимировна, п. Юловский Сальского района Ростовской области, сценарий  конкурсной  шоу – программы "МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ФЕЯ"
3.Калинина Жанна Владимировна, Псковская обл. г. Порхов, сценарий «Новогодние проделки Лешего и Бабы Яги»
4.Воробьева Елена Евгеньевна, г.п. Фряново Московской обл, Сценарий театрализованного Новогоднего представления-огонька
« Чудеса в Новогоднем королевстве»
5.Левченко Татьяна Борисовна, Саратовская область, город Вольск, игровая программа "Не грустите - выше нос! Или Сундучок Счастья"

----------


## Mazaykina

*Поздравляю всех участников! Желаю и впредь вам, наши талантливые и креативные авторы- победители, творческого вдохновения и сих для реализации всего задуманного!*
Дипломы ждите в ближайшее время!

----------


## Лорик

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Дадуся

УРА!!! Большое спасибо всем участникам и всем кто организовал и провел этот конкурс! От всей души поздравляю победителей и участников! Всем огромных творческих успехов!

----------


## Таня Л

От души поздравляю всех победителей и участников!  :Tender:  :Yahoo: 



> призовые места в номинации « Универсальные программы» «Сценарии новогоднего праздника, для взрослых» - не присуждаются, в связи с отсутствием кворума


 - жаль, конечно, времени много потратила на загрузку видео... :Tu:  Ну и ладно. :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> жаль, конечно, времени много потратила на загрузку видео..


Танечка, ты в следующий раз конвертируй сразу в mp4. И места мало занимает, и качество не страдает.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Танечка, если кворум не состоялся, это не значит,что работу не оценивали!!! Просто  любой конкурс - это соревновательный момент.  И когда в номинации присутствует один номер, один представитель, то оценивается по уровню мастерства.  Каждая работа была изучена и ей дана оценка, если интересует мнение жюри, то номинант может обратиться в ЛС  и получить оценочное мнение

----------


## Mariia

Ура!!!
Как я рада!
Поздравляю всех победителей и участников!!!
Спасибо большое организаторам! Мы долго ждали, но всем понятно какой это труд - организовать конкурс (тем более труд - бескорыстный)
Марины и члены жюри - спасибо за оценку. Это оценка всему моему центру - завтра всех порадую)))
Давайте следующий проводить вместе! Готова помогать.

----------


## MAGISTRA

С удовольствием предложение принимается!

----------


## Таня Л

> если кворум не состоялся, это не значит,что работу не оценивали!!! Просто любой конкурс - это соревновательный момент. И когда в номинации присутствует один номер, один представитель, то оценивается по уровню мастерства. Каждая работа была изучена и ей дана оценка,


Марина, поняла. :Smile3:  В принципе, здорово, что конкурс состоялся. Многому научил: во-первых - научилась загружать видео (спасибо Марине Зайкиной за подсказку, теперь я умею конвертировать (и слово выучила) видео :Ok: ); ещё выставить на всеобщее обозрение свою персону - это как в дестве страх перед прыжком в воду: зажмурилась, прыгнула, дальше уже не страшно, теперь знаю, что смогу попросить знакомого видеооператора сделать свой рекламный видеоролик (страх преодолен). Опять же, этот конкурс - хороший "волшебный пендель", чтобы творить, повышать свой профессиональный уровень. Спасибо Ин-Ку, форумчанам, за эти почти 3 года (8 марта будет 3 года) во многом пересмотрела взгяды на то, как весело, правильно и достойно провести праздник. Оценка сделана - готовимся к следующему конкурсу и встрече на Арт-Магистрали.  :Yahoo:  
Марина, небольшое отступление не по теме. Завтра веду свадьбу - жених и его родители...со Ставрополя. "Ставрополь" - это название, как бальзам на душу. Волнуюсь, чтобы не ударить в грязь лицом, поскольку в Ставрополе очень креативные и замечательные ведущие. :Smile3:  :Aga:

----------


## ЭЛИТА

ВАУ!!! Дождались!!!! 
Всех победителей, дипломантов и участников поздравляю!!! 
*Mazaykina*,  спасибо, вдохновение появилось!!!
Готовы сотрудничать! А так же участвовать в других конкурсах, не для победы, а ради любви к своей работе  :Tender: 
Как здорово, когда можешь увидеть оценку своего труда. Спасибо за такую возможность организаторам!



> Это оценка всему моему центру - завтра всех порадую)))


А я уже всех порадовала. Все так серьёзно и значимо к этому отнеслись!!! А ещё клиентам успела сообщить, которым проводили выигравший на конкурсе сценарий, т.к. программу мы повторили в этом году только дважды и  только одной организации (кстати, в этом году сценарий обновлён и дополнен немного некоторыми эффектами и более яркими костюмами), они стали нашими постоянными клиентами. Я им сказала, что сценарий, по которому мы проводили им Новогодний праздник, выиграл номинацию и тому подобное... Я скажу, что клиентка даже ОЧЕНЬ обрадовалась. И мы поднялись ещё больше в её глазах. Огромное спасибо за такой конкурс и возможность развития!
Например, теперь Машенька-снегурочка выглядит ещё ближе к своему образу
[IMG]http://*********ru/3960625m.jpg[/IMG]

И ещё меня смущает, что не оценен труд организаторов, те же дипломы, пересылка это из какого фонда? Как и любой конкурс предполагает взнос - хотя бы символическая сумма - 100руб. Может я не права и не моё дело, но это чисто моё мнение.




> скидка на участие в любом проекте (семинар,фестиваль) ЮРАИТ "СФЕРА"


И ещё объясните, пожалуйста, для неведущего человека, какие семинары и фествали относятся  :Blush2:

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Волнуюсь, чтобы не ударить в грязь лицом, поскольку в Ставрополе очень креативные и замечательные ведущие


Таня,это добрый знак! Наверно  больше в том,что мы обязательно встретимся!




> И ещё меня смущает, что не оценен труд организаторов, те же дипломы, пересылка это из какого фонда? Как и любой конкурс предполагает взнос - хотя бы символическая сумма - 100руб. Может я не права и не моё дело, но это чисто моё мнение.


Хорошо,что хорошо кончается. Быть и организатором и участником всегда не легко. Это ответственность в двух сторон.  И поступок - для  всех!  Первый старт был, что покажет следующий год? Посмотрим. Есть время и подготовиться, настроится,определить правила,исходя из опыта. Надеюсь,что этот конкурс будет востребован. А будет ли оргвзнос? Возможно.  Еще решим.
А проекты "СФЕРЫ" - это семинары и тренинги.  В теме "Арт-Магистраль" можно будет увидеть наши проекты в течении года, что вам будет полезным,выбирайте и приезжайте -Ставрополь,Сочи, Кисловодск (КМВ)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Поздравляю всех победителей конкурса!!!!Это такая важная победа для каждого!!!!Удачи в последующих конкурсах!!!!УРАААААА!!!!

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Так рада! Я даже в двух номинациях промелькнула))))

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

Огромное спасибо организаторам конкурса, всем участникам и членам жюри!!!Очень приятно видеть свое имя в числе дипломантов, появляется новое желание творить !!!!! С УВАЖЕНИЕМ ЖАННА КАЛИНИНА

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

Здравствуйте!!!А скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь из победителей получил грамоты или дипломы по прошедшему конкурсу,хотя бы в электронном виде?? А то уже прошло достаточно времени и тишина........А может их надо самим заказывать, то объясните где и как. С  Уважением Жанна

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Тот же вопрос у многих повис...Никто не получил дипломы. Подождём ответа организаторов))))

----------


## Лорик

> А скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь из победителей получил грамоты или дипломы по прошедшему конкурсу,хотя бы в электронном виде?? А то уже прошло достаточно времени и тишина........


??!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие участники, ПРОСТИТЕ за задержку...
Что я могу сказать? Дипломы давно готовы, но я не знаю, как их совместить с вашими никами. Я вижу всех победителей тут в теме, но без емейлов и поэтому я не могу разослать документы.  Просто не знаю кто где.. 
Помогите разобраться!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Нина Лаптева*, 
*Лорик*, 
*Mariia*, 
Дипломы отправлены.
Кто подскажет- кто такие 



> Талышева Евгения





> Федулова Светлана





> Урываева Наталья





> Рындина Светлана

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Спасибо,Марина! Дипломчики получила)

----------


## Лорик

Я тоже. Уже распечатала, повесила в рамочку на работе! Хвастаюсь... приятно...

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

Здравствуйте!!Проверила свой ящик там пусто........ А так хочется!!! мои данные Калинина Жанна Владимировна zanylka@mail.ru       Всех с праздником Великой Победы!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Дипломанты Международного онлайн конкурса "НОВОГОДНИЙ IN-KU FEST -2012"


Жанна, извините, не лауреаты не получают диплома, только отмечаются как участники конкурса на страницах форума.
Если вы хотите получить документ- его придется оплачивать.
Реквизиты- яндекс кошелек 41001682774352 200 руб.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги, победители, просьба написать свою электронку!

----------


## Дадуся

Марина, здравствуйте. Рындина Светлана-это я -Дадуся. Почта 78ca@mail.ru

----------

